
How Yahoo Blew It - far33d
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.02/yahoo.html?pg=2&topic=yahoo&topic_set=
======
BrandonM
It's an interesting read. One note: you linked to the 2nd page of the article
instead of the first.

~~~
far33d
I need to pay closer attention...

